# Anyone else still having problems with Overdrive and iPod Touch?



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I downloaded the new updated software from Overdrive that they just put up on 10/21 that was supposed to fix the problem with iOS 5. Now my library audiobooks look like they are transferring ok (they now show the name of the book instead of a number) and I don't get an error message when it's done, but they still aren't right. I can't even get to them on my iPod. When I have my ipod attached to the computer and look at iTunes, it shows me that the audiobooks are in the "book" folder on my ipod just like they are supposed to be, but.....when I look at my ipod it says there are no audiobooks on it and I finally found where it listed the name of the books...in "playlists"!  But it just shows me the name of the books, there is nothing there under playlists! I've looked under the music section, under podcasts, etc. and the books are nowhere to be found, just in playlists that really aren't there anyway. I'm assuming the software still needs some work yet, but has anyone else had this problem? I've tried searching the internet for others with the same problem, but as of this afternoon I wasn't having any luck with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't have an iPod Touch until tomorrow, so I can't test it for you.  I do see on the 'Net where others are having the same problem, but I also see where some are getting it to work, though with some loss of functionality as for speed settings and some other functions.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy..you'll love your ipod touch when you get it!

I just found the Overdrive page on facebook and found out what is going on. Until there is a patch from Apple, wma books will not show up as "audiobooks" on the ipod. They will show up as "playlists" and will be empty....you have to go into iTunes and transfer the chapters from "books" on your device to the playlists. I tested it and it worked. I just hope it is able to bookmark your spot. Another added step more than the usual, but at least it works now!


----------

